# Sennheiser CX180 Street II or Sony MDR EX110LP or Xiaomi Piston 3



## maxxxgupta007 (Aug 14, 2015)

I am not a audio geek..nor do I have any experience..my last pair was sennheiser mx 170 and i found them really good
I listen to everytype of music and not a crazy bass fan but not mind having good bass supported Earphones..
I am looking for in ear Earphones and Shortlisted these 3 mentioned..so kindly someone suggest me which of them is best and a brief reason for ur answer also so I can get a bit hinge of ur views
Also,Should i spend extra and invest into SONY MDR XB30EX..they are expensive and i won't spend a penny more than what they cost so that'll be maximum I will spend also suggest me if any other earphone set near its price range or any upto ₹1500  but my basic priority are one mentioned in title so please suggest better one among mentioned in title and if there is any other you wanna recommend feel free to add..i will take a look into it also
Thanks for any response..


----------

